
Captured DNS Requests from a Huawei P30 Pro Purchased Brand New in Thailand - admiralspoo
https://github.com/pe3zx/huawei-block-list
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19723940](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19723940).

------
jdivo
[https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3685669](https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3685669)

------
jdivo
[https://hn.premii.com/#/article/19723940](https://hn.premii.com/#/article/19723940)

